

Feds Want to ID Web Trolls Who ‘Threatened’ Silk Road Judge - adamnemecek
http://www.wired.com/2015/06/feds-want-id-web-trolls-threatened-silk-road-judge/

======
anti-shill
this post shows the comments in question:

[http://popehat.com/2015/06/08/department-of-justice-uses-
gra...](http://popehat.com/2015/06/08/department-of-justice-uses-grand-jury-
subpoena-to-identify-anonymous-commenters-on-a-silk-road-post-at-reason-com/)

The real problem here is that the USA is too big for the majority faction to
control. And when the majority cannot control, the elite control.

And the elite don't like it when the proles don't have their minds right....

